# Double Critter Nation vs. ATL Multi-level Small Animal Home?



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone knows, are there any differences in quality between the DCN and the All Things Living Multi-level small animal cage?

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/ca...d36-5139355/cat-36-catid-600022?_t=pfm=search
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/ca...36-catid-600022?var_id=36-21573&_t=pfm=search

PetSmart has them both on ship-to-store discounts and are a little cheaper this way than I can find on amazon, ferret.com, 1800petsupplies... everywhere I've looked, pretty much, haha. I really want to upgrade my rats to this sooner rather than later, and I've been planning to get a DCN, but the problem is... the DCN is out of stock online and has been for a while now, while the ALT cage could be picked up and set up tomorrow.

SO! That brings me to wondering, are there any quality differences, or are the only differences really the arrangement of the platforms/ramps, the lack of sign on the door, and the 1/2" height difference?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Depends on how many rats you have-the all things, just counting the cage and not the legs/wheels it holds 7 rats per rat cage calculator. The dcn not counting stand holds 12. It's a little taller, wider and deeper. 

Both have plastic shelves, though the dcn has bars under them. Not sure, but it looks like the all things living does not, so if you have chewers it could be an issue. The front doors on the dcn open completely for easy clean up. The all things has small front doors, but one side opens all the way, so not bad, maybe not quite as easy to clean but decent.

On the comments I've read, parts might be difficult to get (maybe not possible) if the floor gets chewed up on the all things living.

Both have bars close together so suitable for small or young rats. I would say best for you would depend on size of mischief, and how much space you have for the cage. If you have the space I would personally go with the dcn. But if space is tight the all things living looks pretty good.


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

Did you click the links? I think you may be thinking of a different cage. The dimensions of the DCN are 36" L x 24" W x 63" H and on the ATL cage they are 36" L x 24" W x 63.25" H. They appear to be the exact same cage.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a friend who has a few of these and a few DCNs (she rescues) and she likes these cages.
Honestly I can't imagine anything wrong with them, I THINK they are made from a different metal, but I'm not sure. The locking mechanism on the doors are also different, but it is still effective on this cage.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

The links didn't work for me. So I looked em up, which must of been a different cage. Ya I found the one I think you are talking about..it looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

No worries! I think I figured out which cage you were thinking of... All Things Living, give your cages some names with a little more variation! Haha. 

Thanks for the input!  I think I'm going to end up getting the ATL cage so I can get it sooner. 

Velo, thank you! I was hoping I could get some input from someone who has had both (even second hand input), so that's really appreciated!


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am so happy you posted this! I have wanted to move up to a much larger cage for my girls & boys and wanted a cage to divide. They both do this, and they look so similar. I think I am going to go the same route and buy the ALT cage.


----------

